# Check out these freaks



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Swingin' for Jesus? "Christian" Couple swaps partners as "ministry" | SteveDeace.com

More infidelity in God's name. Really ?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Are you phucking kidding?

I think I'll start cussing for Christ...hell I'm a believer, but man I sure cuss a lot....doesn't make it right....

I'm getting tired of folks making Christians look like this.

But then again WWJD?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Can someone point me to the scripture were Jesus was a swinger?

I know the one were he phucked up the temple...but the one were he swings...."they" must of kept that one quit.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

But then again there is the good ol Old Testement...maybe we should all get together and run them out of town and kill something? LOL


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I couldn't get past how much both couples look alike.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There are many perversions. Religion is but one. But this is just bizarre. Praise the Lord and pass the condoms!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Before the King James version there were tons of other scriptures that drifted in and out of the bible according to the politics of the church- maybe the book of swingers was one of them.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Coffee Amore said:


> I couldn't get past how much both couples look alike.


I'm my brother lover who sleeps with my SIL....kind of thing


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Married but Happy said:


> There are many perversions. Religion is but one. But this is just bizarre. Praise the Lord and pass the condoms!


There you go, judging this as pervers....


"Praise the Lord *we have* condoms":rofl:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

the guy said:


> If I start judging those swingers does it make me worse or just jealous?
> 
> From were I'm sitting I can't talk crap about them or be jealous....kind like the ****...I gotta do what Jesus would do and let his father sort it out!


could you imagine these people living next door to you ? medic


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just goes to show you... If you reeeaaaaally try, you can justify and rationalize just about anything.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Shes a man, man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

wmn1 said:


> could you imagine these people living next door to you ? medic


I can't imagine the folks that actually do live next to me.....living next to me...but if I had a bunch a swings living next door to me they better not give me any sh1t.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eeewwww!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> Eeewwww!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Funny Sound Effects Man Snoring 1 - YouTube


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmmmm...Christian AND swingers?! Sounds like a former TAM member.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> Hmmmm...Christian AND swingers?! Sounds like a former TAM member.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Lol, yes. Yes it does.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Regret214 said:


> Hmmmm...Christian AND swingers?! Sounds like a former TAM member.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eeewwww!


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

the guy said:


> Can someone point me to the scripture were Jesus was a swinger?


well, he WAS pretty good serving food and wine at the parties!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

murphy5 said:


> well, he WAS pretty good serving food and wine at the parties!


Jesus didn't have to serve the food and wine....he got more and the folks passed it around.
Kinda like my last party


I never was up for BYOB or in Jesus's case BYOF (bring your own fish) ...if you want folks to have a good time you *have* the food and wine....that didn't mean having someone elses old lady to phuck....

The man could trhow a party and from what I read it didn't include someone elses wife getting passed around.

Granted some chick washed his feet, and that was cool but were did screwing each others old ladyies come in to play?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

wow. I never thought about swinging for Jesus....

Probably because its just crazy. Yeah, that's it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well...let's be honest. They're not really swinging for Jesus. They're swinging for their own selfish, sexual satisfaction. They just use His name to rationalize it and pretend they're among "believers".

Crazy is the beginning of the descriptor!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The vast majority of swingers are Christians, but the vast majority do not use swinging as a means of proselytizing.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Wouldn't be the first time religion was used to justify cheating. Cheaters going to find a way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It is certainly interesting just how many people will try and attach Jesus to their behavior.

They are only fooling themselves and other fools.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> The vast majority of swingers are Christians, but the vast majority do not use swinging as a means of proselytizing.


Being more than familiar with scripture, I can assure you that swingers are not Christians.

I know many people that behaved contrary to Jesus in the sexual arena, I am one of them, that changed later because of their faith.

Believing the Bible is true does not make you a Christian, following the instructions of Jesus will.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Doesn't everyone else get the same dating site ads on TAM? I get the Christian Swingles site at least once per day!


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> More infidelity in God's name. Really ?


Swinging isn't infidelity...both parties know what's going on and there's no deception...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Conan, by those standards, there are very few Christians. However, most of the swingers I know identify as being Christians, and the statistics show that the vast majority identify as Christian. I even know a Baptist minister and his wife who are swingers. I guess everyone has their own interpretation of what it means to be a Christian - or not.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

What is the definition of adultery according to the bible? If these are Christians, I think that has to be taken into consideration. I don't think there is a caveat that if they know, and approve, it's alright. 

I could be wrong...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> What is the definition of adultery according to the bible? If these are Christians, I think that has to be taken into consideration. I don't think there is a caveat that if they know, and approve, it's alright.
> 
> I could be wrong...


I don't know about Biblical definitions, nor do I care. I am not a Christian, and view some Christian concepts of morality as deeply immoral.

Adultery is having sex with someone other than your spouse - there isn't a value judgment in that definition, but people tend to use it as a synonym for cheating, which does carry a value judgment. So from my perspective, infidelity can be a good thing, as long as it is consensual and isn't cheating.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I understand. It was a thought about these Christians and what they are doing. It is adultery and that is addressed in the Christian bible. Whether it is consensual or not, doesn't matter if one claims Christianity and it's tenets. 

It had nothing to do with you. You can do all you want. Christ never stopped folks from making their own decisions. He let them choose their path. He only invited them to join Him and let them know the consequences. 

No one, according to that, is required to believe any of it. Don't make this personal. It's not about you. It's about the article.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

clipclop2 said:


> Doesn't everyone else get the same dating site ads on TAM? I get the Christian Swingles site at least once per day!


YUKKO!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Conan, by those standards, there are very few Christians. However, most of the swingers I know identify as being Christians, and the statistics show that the vast majority identify as Christian. I even know a Baptist minister and his wife who are swingers. I guess everyone has their own interpretation of what it means to be a Christian - or not.


Is the Baptist minister open to everyone that he and his spouse have more "public" use of their bodies than the Bible advocates?

I hate deception more than anything. I like you even though you clearly approve of a lifestyle I find abhorrent. You are honest and clear that you are not a Christian and I respect that. I have found your posts helpful at times.

People that claim to be followers of Jesus while simultaneously crapping on His teachings are deluded or hypocrites.

I do understand that there are people who become Christians and it takes them a while to overcome whatever they have been doing for years. But if someone is devoted, they will really try to get out of whatever they have in their lives that is contrary to Jesus.

Someone who claims Christianity while casually, easily stomping on His teachings, is no Christian.

I guess the best question would be "What did Jesus say about sex?"

Anyhow, I appreciate honesty so I appreciate you.

I would eat that hypocrite minister for a mid-morning snack and still be hungry.


----------



## Calibre1212 (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't even find the courage to click the link...


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

The Bible does speak of lusts of the flesh and that they are to be avoided not practiced. It clearly defines adultery and it in fact has it's own commandment. "Thou shalt not commit adultery". Wait, I see what you mean now. That statement is rather ambiguous and open to interpretation. It would sure be easier if the Bible stated clearly, in no uncertain terms, whether it was right or wrong, something like "Thou shalt not commit adultery" would have been so much clearer and definitive.

I assume that some people see being sexual partners much like being golf partners. I feel that this is yet another example of the moral and ethical decline in our society. All societies need boundries within which all members of society operate. Think of them as laws of a sort. Without laws there is anarchy and without morals there is decadence.

What if we could pick and choose which laws to obey and which laws to heed like we do morality. I feel like trading spouses today so it's cool and while I'm there I think I'll steal the guy's gold flatware and maybe shoot his wife when I'm done. As the boundaries fall so does the society, just look around you.

I do not believe in religion per se but I do believe in accountability and structure in a society. Just as you cannot have peace and civility without laws neither can you have a functioning society without morals.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> The Bible does speak of lusts of the flesh and that they are to be avoided not practiced. It clearly defines adultery and it in fact has it's own commandment. "Thou shalt not commit adultery". Wait, I see what you mean now. That statement is rather ambiguous and open to interpretation. It would sure be easier if the Bible stated clearly, in no uncertain terms, whether it was right or wrong, something like "Thou shalt not commit adultery" would have been so much clearer and definitive.


HaHaHa!! LOL! Made me chuckle.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

I think this is probably the biggest issue I have with organized religion. Jimmy Swaggart and Jim Baker come immediately to mind. You have not only heads of churches but members as well who practice religion on Sunday. Being raised Catholic, I can tell you far too many instances where this is the case. That and the two timing Catholics as Dig calls them. Not for cheating or anything but for only going to mass twice a year - Easter and Christmas.

For a long time both of us have slowly backed away from the church based a lot upon the molestation scandals and simply moving a priest to a different parish. Obviously, it's not just Catholic priests who commit sins directly against their own sermons.

A few years ago, Dig and I spoke about our beliefs and while we both believe in a Supreme Being, neither of us is fond of someone telling us what that Being is and especially not what it thinks. Dig actually wrote a book on spirituality and how the Golden Rule is in every major religion. He had a simple message of hope in his book: What if all religions are right?

We especially liked the Golden Rule of Wicca which is simply "Do what you will, so long as it harms none". I think that's pretty much the Ten Commandments in one simple statement.

And that's where folks like swingers try to dwell. When I speak of swingers, I'm more referring to the ones who have it "right". If both parties mutually agree upon it, then enjoy your sexuality. If one...just once expresses dissatisfaction, then a complete stop should be on order. Period.

That lifestyle isn't for everyone. It certainly isn't for me or Dig, but I'll respect a couple who does only if it is purely both of their decision. However, to use the cover of Christianity or in the name of Jesus - well that's just plain old blasphemy, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, so just to stir the pot a little (cause I like it ) lets say they live exemplary "Christian" lives in ever other aspect but this one. They volunteer much their time to help the poor, they don't lust for material possessions, they don't worship money and give most of what they earn to charity, they never lie, cheat or steal. They never gossip, speak negatively and are always offering to help people they meet. How do you judge them then? 

Disclaimer - I'm not a swinger


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

There is only one sin I know which cannot be forgiven. 

No human is that perfect except one. 

Christians must judge to a certain extent so as not to place themselves in a position where they would be tempted and sin. At least they must try in as far as it is humanly possible. 

I think the issue is not that they are swinging, but that they are claiming it is accepted Christian practice approved by God. Those who teach are in greater peril of their souls. They may lead many to death.


----------



## Served Cold (May 25, 2014)

At least they're upfront about being Jesus cheaters. Many Jesus cheaters in politics, leaders in churches and those who create an image as monogamous marriage partners but live a double life are the mighty hypocrites. 

I'm an agnostic, so I'm not going to judge these folks about their interpretation of being Christian swingers. It's actually hilarious.

I don't consider these folks as cheaters. They may look like middle aged dorks who trade body fluids with their "friends", but at least it's out in the open. Perhaps they have a Christian group health insurance plan for stds.

I'm quite liberal about sexuality and openness, it's deception and hypocrisy that nerves me.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Just when I thought I had heard everything.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I have no issue w/ Christians (I am one), swingers, or even swingers who happen to be Christian... but to proclaim that swinging is advocated by the Gospel...?!?

Sorry, calling BS on that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Shoto1984 said:


> OK, so just to stir the pot a little (cause I like it ) lets say they live exemplary "Christian" lives in ever other aspect but this one. They volunteer much their time to help the poor, they don't lust for material possessions, they don't worship money and give most of what they earn to charity, they never lie, cheat or steal. They never gossip, speak negatively and are always offering to help people they meet. *How do you judge them then?*
> 
> Disclaimer - I'm not a swinger


Fair question. I don't. I believe that they will be judged, but not by me. But, if I'm being honest, I have to believe that -- if the sum total of the transgressions for which they've not repented truly amounts to nothing more than some spouse-approved extramarital sex -- it wouldn't be something that winds up imperiling their mortal souls.

But, again, there is a difference between making a choice to swing within your own marriage and preaching that the behavior is compatible w/ the teachings of the Gospel.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

theres not just the commandment of "do not commit adultery" but theres also the commandment of "do not covet your neighbor's wife." I'd say this is definitely coveting and then some.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Shoto1984 said:


> OK, so just to stir the pot a little (cause I like it ) lets say they live exemplary "Christian" lives in ever other aspect but this one. They volunteer much their time to help the poor, they don't lust for material possessions, they don't worship money and give most of what they earn to charity, they never lie, cheat or steal. They never gossip, speak negatively and are always offering to help people they meet. How do you judge them then?
> 
> Disclaimer - I'm not a swinger


O.K. I will bite.

I will not be the one judging them, I am not the one they should be worried about.

With that being said, the Bible says that if you break one command you are guilty of all.

The folks you describe sound great and I would love to have them as neighbors but to practice any sin without remorse, even if it is only one sin, means that they do not really know Jesus. 

Christian serial killer, Christian unremorseful cheater, Christian child molester, Christian rapist, none of these mix with Jesus and since I am not perfect, I get pretty damn tired of the moronic statements that unrepentant sin is somehow connected with Christianity! 

Just because a person says they are something it does not mean they are.

How many BS's would let their WS get away with calling themselves faithful while they were happily banging their AP???

There seems to be an astounding lack of common sense on this issue.

People can say with authority that their WS is not faithful but when someone is remorselessly crapping all over the God they claim to serve they can't say the same thing???

Whatever..... Does anyone ever think?


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I am sure they are nice people, but I don't think I would go to them for any theological perspective.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

See that? We all judge, to a certain extent. We have to. It doesn't mean we condemn them. I have no power to condemn. They condemn themselves when they commit these sins. 

On the other hand, I wouldn't go to them for advice on how to be a good Christian. That's judging.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

clipclop2 said:


> Doesn't everyone else get the same dating site ads on TAM? I get the Christian Swingles site at least once per day!


he he. Stop watching free porn christian sites! Damn that google tracking!!!



for MANY people, religion is somthing you do on Sunday or Saturday, and leave at he door on the way out of the church. so it is not so odd that someone thought adding the word "christian" to a swinger lifestyle. Hey, it probably eases their minds a little, they are screwing people outside of their marriage!

And i do not necessarily see something wrong with it. Lets say you are a devout Christian. You live your life that way, volunteer at a soup kitchen, tithe to the church, study the bible, are not bigoted in your interactions, are loving to others--i e. following Christ's teachings. But you and your spouse decided that you want more and kinkier sex. I can see you opening up the marriage, under the right boundaries and rules. But i would imagine you would NOT want to advertise it, nor want to link the word "Christian" to your new lifestyle or advertise the fact. The two of you would have to be able to interpret the bible as not having a prohibition to this. 

I personally do not remember Jesus saying anything in the new testament to prohibit an open marriage. I remember some stuff against prostitution or infidelity ("go and sin no more"), but not married mutually consenting open sex.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I knew a couple of church-going swingers. Didn't end well. The wife left her husband for one of their swap partners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

The society would tell you what Jesus didn't bother commenting on.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

I would think that in the midst of a swinger party, when one hears cries of "Oh, God!", they're not actually praying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I knew a couple of church-going swingers. Didn't end well. *The wife left her husband for one of their swap partners.*_Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd guess that happens more than those in the swinging lifestyle would like to admit.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

thummper said:


> I'd guess that happens more than those in the swinging lifestyle would like to admit.


I don't know. In all the researching I've done about the subject (looking at sites and reading blogs, etc.), the odd thing I noticed is how blah most every guy is and how the gals tend to get really dressed up. In other words, it reminds me of my experiences with football parties. All the guys are dressed sloppily and hang together while the girls are in another room having their own party.

I'm sure I could be totally off the mark in my assessment, but it seriously looks like there are a ton of bi-curious females in that lifestyle who are looking for a way to express it in an acceptable setting. Truth is, none of the guys I saw in any pics were attractive, while the gals were all dolled up. Just weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

thummper said:


> I'd guess that happens more than those in the swinging lifestyle would like to admit.


No more often, and very likely less than in supposedly monogamous relationships. That's based on my own observations and a review of the limited statistics available.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude, that's not a wafer you're chewing on......


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Swinging isn't infidelity...both parties know what's going on and there's no deception...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes it is. It may be acceptable to these people but it's still infidelity. I guess my feelings are that they play with fire and get burned more often than not and they deserve what they get


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Technically, the word infidelity is defined as disloyalty or unfaithful. If these swingers are doing so with permission, then there is no true disloyalty. Again, quite the contrary from most every couple who swings. They have a more honest and open line of communication than most other married couples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> Technically, the word infidelity is defined as disloyalty or unfaithful. If these swingers are doing so with permission, then there is no true disloyalty. Again, quite the contrary from most every couple who swings. They have a more honest and open line of communication than most other married couples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, if I recall this mass fornicating and swapping is what the Israelites were doing when Moses came down off the mountain with the tablets of the Law. 

If I remember right they sort of all got swallowed up by an earthquake. That's pretty extreme, even for God. 

What these swingers are doing may not be technically adultery, but God could see it as something far worse.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> No more often, and very likely less than in supposedly monogamous relationships. That's based on my own observations and a review of the limited statistics available.


I've seen some stats too but the data sets I have seen are dubious at best. Perhaps one of the problems with the numbers is due to the fact that monogamous couples tend to be more stringent on sexual loyalty and tolerates less straying and infidelity. With open marriages, sometimes, it's a competition to either get more or they look at sex as non-intimate. So they expect to be cheated on and deal with it better. None-the-less, they say only 1-6 percent of the population are involved in these relationships which is a low sample pool and many of them don't even engage in it. However, as a group of people, they tend to be reclusive and seem to support each other within their own small sect. 

My attitude is whatever floats their boat but I don't want to be around any of them because of their contrasting morals and the fact that they may try to influence me and my wife over time and I've seen this happen before. If I was ever going to be in this lifestyle, I would be single and playing the field non-stop. I couldn't even look over at my wife without disgust if she just got penetrated by another guy. JMO


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well, if I recall this mass fornicating and swapping is what the Israelites were doing when Moses came down off the mountain with the tablets of the Law.
> 
> If I remember right they sort of all got swallowed up by an earthquake. That's pretty extreme, even for God.
> 
> What these swingers are doing may not be technically adultery, but God could see it as something far worse.


Hmmm...not that it's any better, but I thought they were committing blasphemy through idolatry, not infidelity. They had melted gold to create the golden calf. After Moses smashed the tablets and burned the calf, he poisoned the water with the ash from the smelted gold.

Sorry, but I've never liked those stories from the bible. The ones about killing in the name of God out of righteousness. Especially, when "Thou shalt not kill" was one of the commandments on the tablet. Christianity has tons of hypocrisy in the belief system which is why, as we've grown older, Dig and I subscribe to our own spiritual ideals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Regret214 said:


> Technically, the word infidelity is defined as disloyalty or unfaithful. If these swingers are doing so with permission, then there is no true disloyalty. Again, quite the contrary from most every couple who swings. They have a more honest and open line of communication than most other married couples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The definition I saw is this 

in·fi·del·i·ty
ˌinfiˈdelitē/
noun
noun: infidelity; plural noun: infidelities

1.
the action or state of being unfaithful to a spouse or other sexual partner.
"her infidelity continued after her marriage"
synonyms:	unfaithfulness, adultery, cuckoldry, disloyalty, extramarital sex;
deceit, falseness;
affair, liaison, fling, amour;
informalfooling/playing around, cheating, two-timing, hanky-panky;
formalfornication
"even after reconciliation, she could not forgive his infidelity"
antonyms:	faithfulness
2.
unbelief in a particular religion, especially Christianity.

With that being said, and I apologize for the format, what swingers do is infidelity. Now they accept that infidelity and that's fine for them as long as they don't screw up other people in their actions. However, their marital problems continue to be long ranging.

Regarding communication, yes they have more communication because their actions dictate more communication. They bring in extra risk factors and have to communicate more to protect their relationship. Some people spin this off as a positive, I don't. I may not be the best communicator with my wife but in the end, I know she's always there, I don't have to live with images in my mind of some guy doggying her and I have complete stability at home and don't have to deal with the issues in the below link

9 Pitfalls of an Open Marriage | Divorce Help


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Regret214 said:


> Hmmm...not that it's any better, but I thought they were committing blasphemy through idolatry, not infidelity. They had melted gold to create the golden calf. After Moses smashed the tablets and burned the calf, he poisoned the water with the ash from the smelted gold.
> 
> Sorry, but I've never liked those stories from the bible. The ones about killing in the name of God out of righteousness. Especially, when "Thou shalt not kill" was one of the commandments on the tablet. Christianity has tons of hypocrisy in the belief system which is why, as we've grown older, Dig and I subscribe to our own spiritual ideals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


everything has a degree of hypocrisy in it, including swinging. 

I have become very defensive in protecting my lifestyle. I allow very few outsiders into my realm. I am not a holy roller, I am Catholic and do believe in God though, I am in a completely monogamous relationship, and I practice what I preach. I do believe that we will all meet our maker though at some point and will have to atone for our beliefs and actions


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Admittedly, I don't know any swingers and the info I'm getting is based solely on reading various things online. Again though, my affair was an act of treason and unfaithfulness against Dig and our marriage. That, in my mind is true infidelity. The lying and hiding. These swingers, in their world, are quite faithful and devoted to their partner, which is why I'd take issue comparing my "sin" to theirs. Dig didn't know. These couples not only know, but encourage. I don't see the disloyalty in that sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

murphy5 said:


> he he. Stop watching free porn christian sites! Damn that google tracking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are a Christian, you don't look at other fallen humans for validation. Just because your wife is Ok with you banging other women doesn't mean Jesus is. As far as scripture is concerned, Jesus said that if a man even looks at a woman that is not his wife with lust for her, he sinned with adultery. Doesn't matter if his wife is Ok with it. In Christianity, Jesus sets the standards, not us.

Christianity is, after all, about Jesus Christ. People who swing should at least be honest that what they are doing is not about Jesus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Moicheuō, the old Greek word used in the New Testament, is translated to mean adultery. It refers to a married person having sexual intimacy with someone who is not his or her spouse. Matthew 5:32 also uses porneiauses for the word fornication: “But I say unto you, That whosoever shall put away his wife, saving for the cause of fornication (porneia), causeth her to commit adultery (moicheuō): and whosoever shall marry her that is divorced committeth adultery (moicheuō).” 
In the King James Version porneia, is translated as either fornicator or *****monger, also not a blameless connotation.

Consent or knowledge really had nothing to do with the bible's view on sex outside of marriage, if you're into all that nonsense


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Regret214 said:


> Admittedly, I don't know any swingers and the info I'm getting is based solely on reading various things online. Again though, my affair was an act of treason and unfaithfulness against Dig and our marriage. That, in my mind is true infidelity. The lying and hiding. These swingers, in their world, are quite faithful and devoted to their partner, which is why I'd take issue comparing my "sin" to theirs. Dig didn't know. These couples not only know, but encourage. I don't see the disloyalty in that sense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand your point and agree in part but am simply not a fan of swingers and avoid them at all costs. But you are right, they seem transparent to start and then things often go wrong later.

I have read the old threads with you and Dig and am appreciative of what I read. Dig sounds like a good guy and I wish they didn't ban him. He contributed well. You are also valuable here. I appreciate your sharing your experience.

To me, I don't know if it is the act or lying and hiding that is worse. I saw a thread on here a while back where the wife told the guy she was going to cheat and did anyway and I am unsure if that is any better or worse. JMO


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*XI Thou shalt **** thy neighbor's wife. *


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> Moicheuô, the old Greek word used in the New Testament, is translated to mean adultery. It refers to a married person having sexual intimacy with someone who is not his or her spouse. Matthew 5:32 also uses porneiauses for the word fornication: “But I say unto you, That whosoever shall put away his wife, saving for the cause of fornication (porneia), causeth her to commit adultery (moicheuô): and whosoever shall marry her that is divorced committeth adultery (moicheuô).”
> In the King James Version porneia, is translated as either fornicator or *****monger, also not a blameless connotation.
> 
> Consent or knowledge really had nothing to do with the bible's view on sex outside of marriage, if you're into all that nonsense


I am into all that "nonsense" but I appreciate your knowledge. Unfortunately, you are better educated than most people who say they believe all that "nonsense".
_Posted via Mobile Device_Unless you were referring to swinging "nonsense". I am not, obviously, into that. My bad if your post flew over my head.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> I understand your point and agree in part but am simply not a fan of swingers and avoid them at all costs. But you are right, they seem transparent to start and then things often go wrong later.
> 
> I have read the old threads with you and Dig and am appreciative of what I read. Dig sounds like a good guy and I wish they didn't ban him. He contributed well. You are also valuable here. I appreciate your sharing your experience.
> 
> To me, I don't know if it is the act or lying and hiding that is worse. I saw a thread on here a while back where the wife told the guy she was going to cheat and did anyway and I am unsure if that is any better or worse. JMO


We're not fans of the swinging crowd either. No one that we associate with is involved in that lifestyle. I don't think either of us would be comfortable with it. 

Now, I will go on record saying that I'd support banging for God before beheading for God. 
Edit to say, thank you for commenting on Dig. He is a good guy. I just wish he didn't get so "passionate" at times defending his stance on topics or trying to right what he felt were wrongs.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> I am into all that "nonsense" but I appreciate your knowledge. Unfortunately, you are better educated than most people who say they believe all that "nonsense".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Sorry, the nonsense to which I was referring was the belief that swinging outside marriage could somehow co-exist in what would otherwise be a christian relationship.
I really meant no disrespect to anyone's spiritual belief, only meant to disrespect the hypocracy of christian swingers.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Go forth and multiply

and by multiply I mean spread STD's


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Go forth and multiply
> 
> and by multiply I mean spread STD's


LMAO!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There is clearly a homoerotic body building 'roided to the eyeballs tie in here somewhere. I wouldn't be shocked if there was a LOT of hard drug use here too.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> Sorry, the nonsense to which I was referring was the belief that swinging outside marriage could somehow co-exist in what would otherwise be a christian relationship.
> I really meant no disrespect to anyone's spiritual belief, only meant to disrespect the hypocracy of christian swingers.


My bad. I have a cold and my brain is trying to take a two day nap while the rest of me is up and running.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great. Now, I'm getting "maturedatingonly.com" as an ad. Why make me feel old?!


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

The Bible clearly states that we mortals are not to judge as God will do that. Are those who swing wrong --- I'll let that be to a higher power. Real swingers, Christian swingers, non-believers swinging, etc, may be wrong or have validity in their minds but what they do has been recorded as happening in very early times according to what is written in the Bible. 

As a man that has never had sex with a woman besides my wife, I have looked at other women and asked myself "hmmm what would it be like with ----? According to Scripture I have sinned (a sin is a sin nonetheless) and certainly no better than any swinger. So who am I to judge them? This does not mean that I love my wife any less --- the same feeling that swingers experience? The answer is a resounding "NO" --- I'll always love her to the very end and according to what I read most if not all swingers feel the same way.

The truth of the matter is the Bible clearly states sex outside of marriage if wrong. What about all of that premarital sex everyone is doing today? It too is a sin and those that have experienced that (those) act (s) are certainly no better than what a swinger is accused of doing. 

So go ahead and be a judge of others but that alone is a sin. I choose to not to do that (I have sinned enough already) and let those that swing, have open marriage, etc alone as I am no better then they.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> Go forth and multiply
> 
> and by multiply I mean spread STD's


Why you gotta make me laugh like that?

Thanks.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ifweonly said:


> The Bible clearly states that we mortals are not to judge as God will do that. Are those who swing wrong --- I'll let that be to a higher power. Real swingers, Christian swingers, non-believers swinging, etc, may be wrong or have validity in their minds but what they do has been recorded as happening in very early times according to what is written in the Bible.
> 
> As a man that has never had sex with a woman besides my wife, I have looked at other women and asked myself "hmmm what would it be like with ----? According to Scripture I have sinned (a sin is a sin nonetheless) and certainly no better than any swinger. So who am I to judge them? This does not mean that I love my wife any less --- the same feeling that swingers experience? The answer is a resounding "NO" --- I'll always love her to the very end and according to what I read most if not all swingers feel the same way.
> 
> ...


If. I agree with most of your post but My issue is with swingers that claim their extramarital sex is endorsed by Jesus. Jesus clearly states that He does not endorse it and it is His judgment that they should be concerned with, not their own and not mine.

In Christianity, Jesus calls the shots, not me or anyone else.

I am just as, if not more, guilty of sexual misconduct than anyone. But the only reason I know that is because I am living by a Christian standard set by Jesus. 

I actually admire people who are honest enough to not hide behind falsehood and deception. I have no problem with people of any sexual orientation as long as they are straight about it.

I have gay friends and one swinger friend, he does not know of my knowledge, but I like them a lot as people and I hope someday he feels comfortable enough to open up.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I have no problem with people of any sexual orientation as long as they are *straight* about it.


LOL I like the pun - unintended, no doubt.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Regret214 said:


> Admittedly, I don't know any swingers and the info I'm getting is based solely on reading various things online. Again though, my affair was an act of treason and unfaithfulness against Dig and our marriage. That, in my mind is true infidelity. The lying and hiding. These swingers, in their world, are quite faithful and devoted to their partner, which is why I'd take issue comparing my "sin" to theirs. Dig didn't know. These couples not only know, but encourage. I don't see the disloyalty in that sense.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for pointing that out. I thought it would be problematic if I were to say what you did so I restrained myself.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL I like the pun - unintended, no doubt.


Sometimes I am more punny than funny.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

In my 56 years I have only met one person who had two wives at one time, never have knowingly met any swingers.

The guy revealed that he had two wives at a company monthly meeting where as a ice breaker everyone was supposed to reveal one fact that nobody would know about themselves.

The guy was a really homely overly-skinny guy with a sparse beard and straggly long hair.

He definitely did not look like he could maintain two women, let alone one.

It was decided that he had overshared and the monthly fact reveal was dropped!

If someone is a swinger that knows me, I do not want to know of their interest.

But if they tried to tell me that it was a Christian attitude I would ask them to show me where they justified it in the New Testament.

As I was laughing and rising in annoyance. I can't quote chapter and verse these days, but I'm pretty sure there is no swinging verse.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
considering that some people used Jesus to justify the crusades, I'm not going to get upset by people who think he endorses some particular form of consensual sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> considering that some people used Jesus to justify the crusades, I'm not going to get upset by people who think he endorses some particular form of consensual sex.


Jesus did not endorse either one.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the issue is more than consensual adultery versus infidelity...as the Bible makes a case against the Israelites in the moments when they "did was right in their own eyes."

Judgement is certainly not the job for Christians to undertake, as it isn't in their realm of responsibility, but however, it is recommended in the Bible for co-believers to discern and hold each other accountable, not going off the rails and not leading others to go astray as well. I guess these people are taking liberties at their own risk, which is their call, but I seriously doubt they are active members of a local church. 

While there are many flexible churches out there that try to be seeker-friendly and tolerant, I doubt swinging would be accepted...as it sort of frays appropriate bonds of community. I mean, would you feel safe with ministers or believers that you knew could be very well looking at you as a sexual participant? That is a huge abuse of spiritual authority and people would get wounded left and right, especially when many people seek God at major crossroads. Not that such shenanigans don't occur in normal churches and hurt people, but to have a body of believers that play Gospel [email protected]$$? Heh.

Besides, it seems like the storied couples take a communion of botox and steroids. "This is my bicep, bulging for you. Take ye and flex. And this is my botox, the symbol of my frozen expression. Inject ye and smile. Go forth and thou shalt not sag."


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> I think the issue is more than consensual adultery versus infidelity...as the Bible makes a case against the Israelites in the moments when they "did was right in their own eyes."
> 
> Judgement is certainly not the job for Christians to undertake, as it isn't in their realm of responsibility, but however, *it is recommended in the Bible for co-believers to discern and hold each other accountable, not going off the rails and not leading others to go astray as well.* I guess these people are taking liberties at their own risk, which is their call, but I seriously doubt they are active members of a local church.
> 
> ...


Exactly. If that ain't judging by human definitions, I don't know what is. I don't mean we condemn to hell. We can't. We don't have that power or authority. It's just words when someone actually says I condemn you to hell. Has anyone done that? I don't think I have. I hope not. 

And what about the laws? Don't we judge those who have committed crimes? Don't we say to ourselves, I dont' want to hang out with him/her because they are not intelligent, high enough in society, or are of a political or religious persuasion we don't agree with. Isn't it healthy to say to ourselves, I don't want to hang out with a drug addict because I might get shot when his drug deal goes bad. I might end up in jail. I might even learn to like and become addicted to the lifestyle and the drugs.

Hey, that's judging. We all do it. Period. You can make up a prettier word for it, but it's still judging.

ETA: There's even a thread where women are judging some guy who drove past a woman and told her she was gorgeous. Isn't that judging him without really knowing him? I think some of that was right, by the way. I just think it's a bit over the top sometimes when we think everyone is out to get us. It's judging, people.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Consensual rug sweeping until affair/disease we part...


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Regret214 said:


> Great. Now, I'm getting "maturedatingonly.com" as an ad. Why make me feel old?!


Lol, worK on your browser security and cookies settings. You can eliminate ads... Even this site has tracking cookies - such as:

Google+ & Platform
- Widgets and Social

Live Ramp
- Beacons, Analytics

Scorecard Research
- Beacon & Analytics


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL...thanks, I'll definitely do that. Now, though, I have some cute girl in a nightie showing me her backside. Luckily, I'm not bi-curious and don't care to date!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Regret214 said:


> LOL...thanks, I'll definitely do that. Now, though, I have some cute girl in a nightie showing me her backside. Luckily, I'm not bi-curious and don't care to date!


DIBS!!!

...kidding


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well, if I recall this mass fornicating and swapping is what the Israelites were doing when Moses came down off the mountain with the tablets of the Law.
> 
> If I remember right they sort of all got swallowed up by an earthquake. That's pretty extreme, even for God.
> 
> What these swingers are doing may not be technically adultery, but God could see it as something far worse.


Actually Bandit that was in the cities of Sodom and Gomorrah. There was also rampant homosexuality. Pretty much like present day U.S.A.. As I recall there came up a sudden rainstorm of the fire and brimstone variety. Bad day to be there!

As to the argument regarding consensual vs. non consensual adultery. In the real world I do see the distinction but I argue it's prudence and the "depth" of the relationship that could allow such to occur. 

In any event, form a purely Biblical point of view, God doesn't care if you consent to sin or if you sin alone. He is very specific about this throughout the Bible so avoiding the "wrath of God" by saying everybody wanted to do it and was okay with it isn't going to hold up in "the" court.

In regards to having only the "one" sin and living the rest of your life as a saint, donating to charities, working at the soup kitchen, rescuing kittens from trees, etc., etc. try reading about the rich young ruler. Jesus asked him a series of questions regarding becoming a disciple to which he answered every one affirmatively. So Jesus said, okay good, you're in, just go and sell all you have, give the proceeds to the poor and come and follow me. The rich man bowed his head and walked away in shame because that was one thing he could not do. No mention of Jesus stopping him and agreeing that he had done enough and that it was okay to have that one bad mark. He was out, no 13th disciple. Too bad for him.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Q tip said:


> DIBS!!!
> 
> ...kidding


But ya know what? If I was...she probably wouldn't be at the swing clubs or anything. LOL

Non-scientific thought here - I'm betting at a club like that about 2% are hot. 10% are normal and 78% are just hideous. The final 10% didn't make it through the door because their SO said, "I thought you were talking about jazz!"


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably true. IMO, men with head issues (chumps) and ladies playing the field. Just dont see that working out it well.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> But ya know what? If I was...she probably wouldn't be at the swing clubs or anything. LOL
> 
> Non-scientific thought here - I'm betting at a club like that about 2% are hot. 10% are normal and 78% are just hideous. The final 10% didn't make it through the door because their SO said, *"I thought you were talking about jazz!"*


I'd say that even if I knew what she was talking about because I just wouldn't even take a remark like that seriously. And if she did take it seriously after my jocular tone, we'd sit down for a discussion and maybe I'd want to think about scheduling an appointment with an attorney, depending on how that discussion went. 

So, here it is. Yinz knew I couldn't help it, right? 

Hooked On Swing Dancing - YouTube


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> Hmmm...not that it's any better, but I thought they were committing blasphemy through idolatry, not infidelity. They had melted gold to create the golden calf. After Moses smashed the tablets and burned the calf, he poisoned the water with the ash from the smelted gold.
> 
> Sorry, but I've never liked those stories from the bible. The ones about killing in the name of God out of righteousness. Especially, when "Thou shalt not kill" was one of the commandments on the tablet. Christianity has tons of hypocrisy in the belief system which is why, as we've grown older, Dig and I subscribe to our own spiritual ideals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



So what do you believe? Don't tell me you're a vortex chasing, crystal wearing hippie.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> So what do you believe? Don't tell me you're a vortex chasing, crystal wearing hippie.


LOL. No. I'm not Shirley McClain reincarnated!

I believe simply that we're not a mistake. As a scientist, I rely on data. There is none to suggest the purity of God written about in the bible. It's a good source for morality and teaching, yet I can't get my brain around the majority. As a believer in evolution and the Big Bang, even that doesn't answer all of the questions. I mean, technically if one believes in science and the Big Bang, one inherently is a Creationist due to the Laws of Thermodynamics.

Even Darwin, with my entire life's reading and schooling, doesn't and can't respond to the evolution of the eye. So there's another flaw. I don't fully buy Chaos Theory as a reason for the primordial soup culminating in life on earth, either.

Spiritually, I believe there is a Higher Power. Scientifically, nothing on either side is proven and therefore is open to interpretation.

I think if you're a good person then that is all the Universe "asks".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> So what do you believe? Don't tell me you're a vortex chasing, crystal wearing hippie.


:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

swing low Sweet Chariot comin for to carry me home ....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> The vast majority of swingers are Christians, but the vast majority do not use swinging as a means of proselytizing.


You know this how? Did you do a survey? a poll?


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mach mentioned it during one of his seminars.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

EleGirl said:


> You know this how? Did you do a survey? a poll?


I'm not going to do the searches but I'm going to guess the majority of swingers are Americans and we hear often enough that America is a Christian country so......


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> LOL. No. I'm not Shirley McClain reincarnated!
> 
> I believe simply that we're not a mistake. As a scientist, I rely on data. There is none to suggest the purity of God written about in the bible. It's a good source for morality and teaching, yet I can't get my brain around the majority. As a believer in evolution and the Big Bang, even that doesn't answer all of the questions. I mean, technically if one believes in science and the Big Bang, one inherently is a Creationist due to the Laws of Thermodynamics.
> 
> ...


I think most scientists are as clueless as many religious leaders.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

This tread does highlight our preoccupation with sex vs. all the other "moral failings" that are out there.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I think most scientists are as clueless as many religious leaders.


Yes, because science looks at factual data.

That makes total sense.

If one is drinking or stoned.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> This tread does highlight our preoccupation with sex vs. all the other "moral failings" that are out there.


Agreed. God forbid people who are married and agree to f-ck other people together. I mean, it's just disgusting!!

Hey, let's go buy some crack while the kids sleep.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> This tread does highlight our preoccupation with sex vs. all the other "moral failings" that are out there.


We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?


...and only the current generation. Our parents and grand parents certainly never did

:rofl::smthumbup:


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?


PIV sex, I believe so. Although growing up on a farm, I can say that I have witnessed horses, cows, goats, dogs, cats, etc that were engaging in sexual acts and procreation wasn't on their mind or even possible with what they were doing so they must enjoy it as well (and during controlled breeding, I swear I sometimes saw them smile). LOL :rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

So, can we surmise that all those defending it have or are doing it? I wonder. Cause if you aren't/didn't, you likely don't really care. Who said anyone was going to hell for it? Is that your fear? Or, do you think it is so abhorrent, other's will think less of you? If you think other's will think less of you, what did you think at the time? Nobody would find out? You didn't think? No need to answer those. Just jotting down some thoughts.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

New research study just out.

Sex is hereditary. If your parents did not have it, chances are you won't either...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> I'm not going to do the searches but I'm going to guess the majority of swingers are Americans and we hear often enough that America is a Christian country so......




"Europe has a very casual approach to sex as compared to the United States. To the average European, swinging and sex are natural parts of life. "


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad I don't live in Europe? Is that the right answer?


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> "Europe has a very casual approach to sex as compared to the United States. To the average European, swinging and sex are natural parts of life. "


like in this article. Sounds like a place I don't want to go to. In and out of Europe, especially Scandanavia fast. None-the-less, the article seems to glorify swinging while admitting high divorce rates. Good job idiots. And hence why they are always behind us. 

Denmark, land of the swingers - Telegraph


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess that if you look hard enough you can find somebody doing just about anything you can imagine, sex and otherwise. If you like it you can find someone else who does. 
My family is Dutch with a few Germans and Belgians thrown in. No swingers, no cheaters and no divorces. From talking with cousins and their friends they can be very tolerant of someone else but their own spouse and children, not so much


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?


Since my dog has no nuts, he's only mounting the neighbor's dog for fun.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> Since my dog has no nuts, he's only mounting the neighbor's dog for fun.


My alpha female dog got fixed and occasionally tried to mount me for years. Pretty much an attempt to show domination. She keeps losing that game. Now she's old enough or finally submitted and does not to do that anymore. Lol.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i find it irresponsible to flaunt such behavior. 

i remember reading a part of the bible that basically said that we should not lead our brothers astray. or at least thats what i understood from it. do not eat meat or drink wine(or do anything for that matter) that might make your brother stumble, even if you are not prohibited from doing it, do not do it if it will give your buddy the wrong idea, etc. 

somewhere in Romans chapter 14.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?_

My male dog wants you to tell my female dog this.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> "Europe has a very casual approach to sex as compared to the United States. To the average European, swinging and sex are natural parts of life. "


I bet there ain't that many people in The Hague or Seville Swinging For Jesus.

Personally, I sort of appreciate the irony.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> "Working with mom on a sex website is a little... different..."




No, s**t, Sherlock!:rofl:


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?


I was always told if your having fun you're not doing it right. Sex is hard work!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

For the sake of interest ... this is the 2 Christian couples who started a website for "Body building Christians who want to wife swap"










Here is another you tube video....having a ball with this...we can't blame anyone in the world for mocking this .....

 Where To Meet Bodybuilding Christian Swingers...

Had to :rofl: at this response on you tube.....
"That's right baby, orgy on in the name of Christ. Let's f*** in the name forgiveness. Nothing more satisfying than a holy-**ore"

Actually and this may sound bad.. I wouldn't mind these people as my neighbors.. I guess I am more worried about someone doing drugs (which WAS the lifestyle of one of the men), criminal activity/ history/ obnoxious loud neighbors / a child molester or something that could cause actual harm to my children or house being robbed etc.. .also I think it'd have some FUN debating Religion with these ones ! Wouldn't have to worry about sharing we like a little porn!



ifweonly said:


> The Bible clearly states that we mortals are not to judge as God will do that. Are those who swing wrong --- I'll let that be to a higher power. Real swingers, Christian swingers, non-believers swinging, etc, may be wrong or have validity in their minds but what they do has been recorded as happening in very early times according to what is written in the Bible.
> 
> *As a man that has never had sex with a woman besides my wife, I have looked at other women and asked myself "hmmm what would it be like with ----? According to Scripture I have sinned (a sin is a sin nonetheless) and certainly no better than any swinger. So who am I to judge them? This does not mean that I love my wife any less --- the same feeling that swingers experience? The answer is a resounding "NO" --- I'll always love her to the very end and according to what I read most if not all swingers feel the same way.*
> 
> ...


I can appreciate THIS POST.. it's humble, it's honest.. and if there is a GOD above.. it is the men & women who speak as THIS...(2 fingers pointing back at themselves before they cast that 1st stone).. so I believe, who will be accepted into that Kingdom... 

Now I am speaking as one who LOST my religion... I called myself a christian for many yrs -our oldest is a Worship Leader, he lives it far more than I EVER did , to be honest...I was always a doubting Thomas & wanted to debate the Preacher.. God help him.

I have no desire EVER to call myself a Christian again.. I have far too many issues with scripture, could almost write a book on it... It was never the people (most of our friends are christian) but more about the Doctrine itself...I can't live up to all the rules & purity expectations and frankly Have 0 desire to do so, I have burned rock music, taken excessive guilt /shame upon touching my Bf in our youth.. for enjoying R rated movie scenes.. For what.. so much of this seemed a pure kill joy to me... 

Yet I still consider myself on the more conservative side sexually...and what we teach our children...I fall somewhere in between a more liberal thinker (free thinker)...and a Christian.. so screwed up am I.

What gets me about these couples is.. they DO have a thriving sex life.. obviously each of them LOVES sex !! Then with the christian teachings.. How can they do this in good conscience.. they'd be better off to exit christianity, call themselves "Deists" ... then go about this lifestyle if they so choose.. but to bring Jesus into this.. Oh LORD [email protected]#$% 

Now , having said this.. I DO have compassion on those who find themselves in a sexless marriage, suffering, maybe divorce would be an awful hardship... every situation is so different.. we met a Swinger once.....he outright told us...he'd give anything to have a marriage like ours.. so he wouldn't be doing the things he was doing... (Strip clubs, swinger, massage parlors)...

At least he wasn't calling himself a Believer!!.... I did *not* judge this man....nor did my husband.. he was in an awful situation with his wife, was sexless for many yrs.. he had her blessing even.. he wasn't good looking... he was socially awkward..what's a man to do.. he didn't want to divorce, nor did she...so he could go get a room in a little cubicle and be alone every day... They enjoyed the companionship... to each their own. 

But yeah.. Christians.. this is so over the top [email protected]#


----------



## oldnotbald (Oct 16, 2014)

*So go ahead and be a judge of others but that alone is a sin. I choose to not to do that (I have sinned enough already) and let those that swing, have open marriage, etc alone as I am no better than they.
*
I rather agree on this view. 

That said, I think there is nothing harmful in placing the following logic:

This behavior is deep rooted than it appears to be. The simple fact is that neither a man or woman could attain 100% physical and/or mental satisfaction in conjugal bliss, given the variety and chances, if not choices, he or she is exposed to in this age of information explosion. 

The institutions of marriage and ethics strive to contain such uncontrolled desires, and try to channelize the energy saved thus towards the betterment of mutual love primarily, and positive home making and family welfare as the obvious secondary bye products. As such, we have to consolidate and retain these positive aspects offered by the concept of monogamy, nonetheless with those attendant minor inconveniences!

Just pondering over the breach of institution of monogamy or the expression of despondency on the unpalatable outcomes this behavior portend, may not complete the purpose of this discussion (at least, according to me)…

Let us try this perspective:

That ‘there can be no hundred percent gratification’ in sex is the basis of this deep rooted psychological problem. In an apparent fear of criticism that they ‘defy the rules of custom and religion’, these swingers, intoxicated by the apparent possibilities of quenching their daunting, unfulfilled portions of their libido, strike at a sub-conscious compromise! That is, ”Let it be within the institution of marriage!” and religion as well, ha ha!-- the only difference being, there are four consenting members, - instead of two-, who are bound by earlier marriages! (Otherwise, they would have opted for annulment of their marriages, or would have started or subscribed to any other free sex concept, with far less restrictions!).

If at all we want to ignite a spark that leads them towards their own positive introspection, that must be this:
“Now that you are four. After some time, the number of participants is bound to increase to eight, twelve, and sixteen … so on! Eventually, the number of participants will transform to arithmetical or even to geometrical progression! And still there is the impending possibility of inability to achieve the goal of 100% satisfaction you pined for,- at the onset!

*Pity, it will be too late…by then... guys! 
*
All the domestic fabrics and tranquility that you so would have intricately built up earlier into your family would have been shattered to pieces irrevocably! Nobody, including yourselves, could restore that again!

_*SO WHY NOT CONTAIN/RETAIN OR IGNORE SUCH DESPONDENT LONGING FOR 100% GRATIFICATION OF SEX, WHICH IS NEVER POSSIBLE, AT THE MONOGAMOUS LEVEL ITSELF?*_


----------



## oldnotbald (Oct 16, 2014)

P51Geo1980 said:


> Swinging isn't infidelity...both parties know what's going on and there's no deception...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*That's it!*


----------



## oldnotbald (Oct 16, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Just goes to show you... If you reeeaaaaally try, you can justify and rationalize just about anything.


*Gem of an observation!*


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

So longeth as no man's parts shall toucheth another man's parts, nor the fluid of thy man's parts shall mix with the fluid of thou other man's parts, ye shall find redemption in the lord Jesus Christ, amen.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lovelyblue said:


> _We're sexual creatures. We're the only animals that have sex for fun aren't we?_
> 
> My male dog wants you to tell my female dog this.


I thought I said something like this....

Oh, wait, I did 



larry.gray said:


> Since my dog has no nuts, he's only mounting the neighbor's dog for fun.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Lon said:


> So longeth as no man's parts shall toucheth another man's parts, nor the fluid of thy man's parts shall mix with the fluid of thou other man's parts, ye shall find redemption in the lord Jesus Christ, amen.


I don't know if they are Jesus's rules, but they are very much mine.

I will also add: nor shall the fluids of another man defile the place I snaketh.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

It is funny that those who do it in the open are so much more attacked than those who do it in secret, without their partner knowing.

The latter is the majority, so let's not spend time on this curiosity. Which is not at all new by the way. See all the sects in history and present. Multiple wives, women for the leader, etc. etc.


----------

